# Illustrator: objekte an Pfad ausrichten



## olivergries (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
habe über die Suche leider nix gefunden.

ich habe mehrere objekte in Illustrator erstellt. z.B. lauter gleich große Sterne.

nun habe ich einen kreis gezeichnet und möchte die sterne an der outline des kreises ausrichten.


wie man das mit text macht ist mir klar. Leider nicht wie man es mit Objekten macht.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

lg

Olli


----------



## Pianoman (22. Juni 2005)

Geht meines Wissens mit Objekten in dem Sinne nicht.
Möglich wäre es aber, einen Symbolfont zu verwenden, der einen Stern enthält und den dann am Pfad auszurichten.
Bei Wingdings o.ä. Fonts findet sich bestimmt irgendwo ein Stern.
Wäre meines Erachtens die einfachste Möglichkeit.
Grüzze


----------



## olivergries (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo, diese Idee hatt ich auch schon...so habe ich das beispiel gemacht   

allerdings klappt das bei objekten die ich nihct als font habe nicht.

Gruß olli


----------



## Ernuwieder (22. Juni 2005)

Ich selbst würde das dann manuell machen:

Einen Kreis mit dem gewünschten Durchmesser zeichnen -> zur Hilfslinie machen,
Eine Linie im Radius zeichnen und um 
360° : zu platzierende Objekte kopieren -> zu Hilfslinien machen
und an den entstandenen Bezugspunkten den Mittelpunkt des Sterns platzieren.
Ich nehme an, dass es verschiedene sind. Sonst bräuchte man sie ja nur statt der Linien zu dublizieren -> nicht zu Hilfslinien machen ;-)
also 17 Kopien mit je 20°...


----------



## extracuriosity (22. Juni 2005)

Ich würde das Objekt erstellen und als Spezialpinsel festlegen. Dann den Pfad zeichnen und den neuen Pinsel zuweisen. Gegebenenfalls die Pinseloptionen anpassen.
 Hab mal ein Beispiel angehängt. Den Ursprungspfad hab ich zur Verdeutlichung mal grün eingefärbt. Normal sieht man den natürlich nicht.


----------

